#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  won 5000 problemas

## andportes

Bom dia ...

Estou com o seguinte problema tenho won5000 em varios clientes no inicio tava file ... Mas agora esta com o seguinte problema ... O ping esta perfeito em todos os sites e servidores link sobrando e a navegação esta muito lenta não abre quase nada ... Alguem ja passou por isso ???

----------


## DGaba

> Bom dia ...
> 
> Estou com o seguinte problema tenho won5000 em varios clientes no inicio tava file ... Mas agora esta com o seguinte problema ... O ping esta perfeito em todos os sites e servidores link sobrando e a navegação esta muito lenta não abre quase nada ... Alguem ja passou por isso ???


Bom dia meu amigo. Bons negócios!

Já falou com o suporte da Intelbrás? Anote todas as informações, inclusive nome do técnico que te atendeu e protocolo.
Não sei se onde vc fala, mas no site da Intelbrás encontra vários telefones, de várias regiões.
Se tiver problemas, pode me contatar. Além de termos o melhor preço da WOM, poderemos lhe ajudar nesse contato com o suporte técnico.

Somos uma das 3 maiores distribuidoras de Intelbrás do Brasil. Distribuimos produtos das linhas de Network, CFTV e Telecom.
Na linha de Network temos rádios, switchs, roteadores, etc.
Aqui nós temos bom preço, na maioria das vezes pronta entrega e ótimo atendimento.

Daniel Gaba - 11 2147 3295
E-mail: [email protected]
Skype: daniel.gaba-pltg133

----------


## Poemander

Andportes, sua rede é composta apenas por WOM 5000 nos clientes?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia ...
> 
> Estou com o seguinte problema tenho won5000 em varios clientes no inicio tava file ... Mas agora esta com o seguinte problema ... O ping esta perfeito em todos os sites e servidores link sobrando e a navegação esta muito lenta não abre quase nada ... Alguem ja passou por isso ???


Bom dia,

Qual o modo de Operação do WOM5000? (Cliente roteador, Bridge, WAN como PPPoE...etc);
Quantos WOM5000 você possui na rede e quantos estão com esta característica?
Qual equipamento você utiliza como Base?
Nesta Base você só tem WOM5000 conectado ou outro equipamento? Se tiver outro modelo de equipamento, o mesmo acontece?
Qual a versão de firmware do WOM5000?
Qual a MTU utilizada na sua rede?

Dicas:
Tente alterar a MTU;
Veja as configurações de DNS da sua rede;
Atualize o Firmware do WOM5000, caso esteja com a versão abaixo de v3.2 .

Abaixo segue o link para download do Firmware:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos...&idm=1&count=1

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## andportes

tenho em media uma 70 won5000 cada dia aparece mais com esse problema ... to na ultima versão firmewere 3.2 ... transmito tanto com painel com cartão e mk ... quanto com painel base stetion com rocket ... so as won5000 que estão dando esses problemas as airgrid e nano loco funciona redondo nunca voltei em cliente com esse equipamento .... ja liguei para o suporte da intelbras ... parece que eles sabem menos que vc fique mais de 1 hora no telefone para desligarem na minha cara ...

----------


## Poemander

Esfria a cabeça, amigo... vc já seguiu as instruções que o suporte passou? Reveja tudo com cuidado pq as vezes um detalhe que passe desapercebido pode causar muita dor de cabeça.

O WOM 5000 é muito bom... falo isso pq já usei e tenho colegas que têm suas redes baseadas nele...

Já verificou se não é algum problema de dns? Rode o programa *DNS Benchmark* para testar qual o melhor dns para sua região.

Abraço.

----------


## andportes

ja fiz tudo segui oq o suporte falou e mesmo assim não adiantou ... olhei dns ta file o problema e so nos equipamentos da intelbras especificando as won5000

----------


## Poemander

Já testou com outra fonte? Coloca uma fonte de um nano loco m5, por exemplo, só pra tirar a dúvida, em uma dessas WOM 5000 que está apresentando problema e veja como vai se comportar.

Abraço.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> ja fiz tudo segui oq o suporte falou e mesmo assim não adiantou ... olhei dns ta file o problema e so nos equipamentos da intelbras especificando as won5000



Boa tarde,

Gostaríamos que nos informasse seus dados para que possamos entrar em contato e te auxiliar da melhor maneira possível.
Todos os nossos atendimentos via Call Center são cadastrados. Podemos acessar os registros e verificar o que aconteceu.
Se possível, envie para [email protected] os dados abaixo para que possamos fazer contato:

CPF ou CNPJ informado no atendimento;
Telefones para contato;
Dia e horário que possamos fazer contato.

Desde já nos colocamos à disposição.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## i.marcos.tech

queremos a solução do problemas aqui, pq vou comprar varias unidades desse equipamento.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> queremos a solução do problemas aqui, pq vou comprar varias unidades desse equipamento.


Bom dia,

Para darmos uma solução precisamos primeiro saber o que de fato está acontecendo, por isso a sondagem e o contato.
Assim que esclarecermos os fatos, faremos um novo post com a solução.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> ja fiz tudo segui oq o suporte falou e mesmo assim não adiantou ... olhei dns ta file o problema e so nos equipamentos da intelbras especificando as won5000



Bom dia,

Não recebemos seus dados ainda.
Você nos enviou o e-mail?

Se possível, envie para [email protected] os dados abaixo para que possamos fazer contato:

CPF ou CNPJ informado no atendimento;
Telefones para contato;
Dia e horário que possamos fazer contato.

Desde já nos colocamos à disposição.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## cascata2003

Estou com o mesmo Problema tenho na base rocket m5 com base ubnt e so os clientes won5000 reclaman de lentidao e realmente a latencia ta alta ping hora ta bom hora ta ruim favor ajude.

----------


## alexribeiro

> Já testou com outra fonte? Coloca uma fonte de um nano loco m5, por exemplo, só pra tirar a dúvida, em uma dessas WOM 5000 que está apresentando problema e veja como vai se comportar.
> 
> Abraço.


Amigo a fonte da Wom 5000 'e 12v e da nano 'e 24v se colocar vai queimar.

----------


## freitascs

> Amigo a fonte da Wom 5000 'e 12v e da nano 'e 24v se colocar vai queimar.


Amigo funciona sim com a fonte de 24V das Nanostation M5 as Intelbras wom 5000, pois esses dias instalei uma Intelbras wom 5000 em um cliente e por acaso a fonte veio queimada, então coloquei uma fonte de Nanostation M5 e está funcionando perfeitamente o cliente não teve nenhum problema, igualmente são os switch Intelbras Vlan ele marca que é 12V mas funciona normalmente com 24V pois temos em funcionamento.

Em relação ao problema de lentidão aqui tivemos um problema parecido em horário de pico em algumas Intelbras wom 5000 mesmo com sinal bom elas sofriam mais com a lentidão do que as Nanostation Loco M5 dai então descobrir que o problema estava em somente um AP da torre que estava com 66 clientes conectados dai então adicionamos mais um AP na torre e dividimos os clientes e pronto o problema foi resolvido, e esses dias tivemos problema com carregamento de algumas paginas ficava demorando demais pra abrir as paginas e quando abria a pagina estava toda falhada não aparecia as fotos, então troquei o DNS do link dedicado por o DNS da google 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 na RB e nos planos pppoe dos clientes dai tombei todas as conexões pppoe dos cliente e na mesma hora as paginas com problema começaram a abrir normal.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo Freitascs, os DNS do Google não estavam com problema? Atualmente tenho usado os da Gigadns... está tudo funcionando legal nessa parte.

DNS Principal IPv4: *189.38.95.95*
DNS Secundario IPv4: *189.38.95.96*
DNS Principal IPv6: *2804:10:10::10*
DNS Secundario IPv6: *2804:10:10::20*
Abraço.

----------


## freitascs

Bom aqui o DNS da google estão funcionando perfeitamente.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

tenho 40 unidades WON5000 tive problemas com dois, um perda de potencia tx, e outro morreu... perda de 2 em 40 unidades, como a garantia e meio burocrática depois dos 90 dias de compra (na computech comprei) não mandei para garantia. desisti, estão parados, sera que posso mandar direto para a intelbras??

----------


## gleisonsilva

Qual equipamento vc faz a autenticação dos clientes?
Verifica em dns o Max udp packet size qual o valor que esta setado lá?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> tenho 40 unidades WON5000 tive problemas com dois, um perda de potencia tx, e outro morreu... perda de 2 em 40 unidades, como a garantia e meio burocrática depois dos 90 dias de compra (na computech comprei) não mandei para garantia. desisti, estão parados, sera que posso mandar direto para a intelbras??



Boa tarde,

Você pode levar os seus equipamentos até uma de nossas Autorizadas. Abaixo segue o link para consultar o endereço:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php

Caso não tenha uma Autorizada na sua região, basta entrar em contato com o nosso suporte através do telefone (48) 2106-0006.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Amigo funciona sim com a fonte de 24V das Nanostation M5 as Intelbras wom 5000, pois esses dias instalei uma Intelbras wom 5000 em um cliente e por acaso a fonte veio queimada, então coloquei uma fonte de Nanostation M5 e está funcionando perfeitamente o cliente não teve nenhum problema, igualmente são os switch Intelbras Vlan ele marca que é 12V mas funciona normalmente com 24V pois temos em funcionamento.
> 
> Em relação ao problema de lentidão aqui tivemos um problema parecido em horário de pico em algumas Intelbras wom 5000 mesmo com sinal bom elas sofriam mais com a lentidão do que as Nanostation Loco M5 dai então descobrir que o problema estava em somente um AP da torre que estava com 66 clientes conectados dai então adicionamos mais um AP na torre e dividimos os clientes e pronto o problema foi resolvido, e esses dias tivemos problema com carregamento de algumas paginas ficava demorando demais pra abrir as paginas e quando abria a pagina estava toda falhada não aparecia as fotos, então troquei o DNS do link dedicado por o DNS da google 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 na RB e nos planos pppoe dos clientes dai tombei todas as conexões pppoe dos cliente e na mesma hora as paginas com problema começaram a abrir normal.



Pessoal,

Só complementando... Segue link com o Datasheet do WOM5000:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos...&idm=1&count=1

----------


## freitascs

Certo mas nem tudo que está escrito vai funcionar da forma de está escrito, eu como muitos vão iriam concordar com o estou falando, só se tem real resultado só depois quando colocamos em produção e fazemos os devidos testes com os equipamentos, um pequeno exemplo é a linha M5 que no datasheet diz que pode chegar até 300Mbps de trafego mas nunca ninguém vai conseguir e ainda mais por causa da porta lan é limitada a 100Mbps Full-Duplex e mesmo contando se fosse usar Full-duplex 100Mbps de upload e 100Mbps de download só conseguiríamos 200Mbps não é atoa que não demorou muito ele inveteram o Rocket M5 titanium com porta lan /1000, um forte abraço.

----------

